# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  paludarium by BAS Aquascape

## jaymes

[spoiler=gambar BW]








[/spoiler]

Update 22 jan 2012

[spoiler=update]






[/spoiler]

----------


## jaymes

UPDATE : 30 jan 2012


[spoiler=poto]

----------


## jaymes

[/spoiler]

Ilustrasi aqr nya :

----------


## jaymes

comment and input is very much appreciated...

Thank you

----------


## ciaossu

Hi, i'm a total newbie in paludarium, just tyring to share my thoughts in this scape. it would be great if you can cover up the "exposed divider". feels kind of weird. to me the whole thing doesn't blend together. it's like the landscape is a stand alone, the aquascape is the other. the landscape part looks not bad thought. just my newbie thought.

----------


## jaymes

thanks ciaossu....u r rite my fren. However, the aquarium is not up to what i wanted. It's already like that, and the owner doesn't wish to change to the new aquarium....

----------


## David Moses Heng

Jaymes, I believe you are a merchant? Also please refrain from using SMS lingo here.

Thanks.

----------


## felix_fx2

The dry land is very nice, but being able to see the divider makes the feeling of having 2 tanks instead of the whole as a paludarium in a whole. (however i am not a paludarium fan, just giving my views)

Btw: Indonesia company? english please haha. saw "Ilustrasi aqr nya" and i went WHAT? the same reasons for not using sms language applies...

----------


## eddy planer

Wow, that's terrific and creative way to part by part of "paludarium" to make it neater.
I would like to highlight the waterfall which splashes to the wood or rock from the top and sooner or later the "dry" land(tanah) will soon be flooded, and substrate starts to pollute the clearer water. agree?

----------


## jaymes

> Jaymes, I believe you are a merchant? Also please refrain from using SMS lingo here.
> 
> Thanks.


I am not selling any products, just sharing my creation. If any of my posting comes with sms linggo, it is not my intention and i am sorry...




> The dry land is very nice, but being able to see the divider makes the feeling of having 2 tanks instead of the whole as a paludarium in a whole. (however i am not a paludarium fan, just giving my views)
> 
> Btw: Indonesia company? english please haha. saw "Ilustrasi aqr nya" and i went WHAT? the same reasons for not using sms language applies...


Not company but hobbyst  :Very Happy: ...... I just copy and paste ....so sorry for that too




> Wow, that's terrific and creative way to part by part of "paludarium" to make it neater.
> I would like to highlight the waterfall which splashes to the wood or rock from the top and sooner or later the "dry" land(tanah) will soon be flooded, and substrate starts to pollute the clearer water. agree?


thanks mr eddy. watersplash will not got to the "dry land" but only very few splash.... I blocked with many2 stones.....For that waterfall, used up 2-3hours to get it done....  :Very Happy:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Jaymes
Hmm not too bad using rocks to block the water splashes. I would like to suggest you the water output from the top, use small bog wood and positional to the water drainage to slow down and soften the water flow. You will be also able to create the reality waterfall while the rocks below acting double water splashes.

Hope this will help you.. have fun, bro

----------


## stormhawk

You can probably hide the glass with a moss wall in the water section, so it slowly carpets the glass. That way you will only notice the glass from the sides only, which can be easily covered with black Oyama paper or something similar.

----------


## jaymes

> Hi Jaymes
> Hmm not too bad using rocks to block the water splashes. I would like to suggest you the water output from the top, use small bog wood and positional to the water drainage to slow down and soften the water flow. You will be also able to create the reality waterfall while the rocks below acting double water splashes.
> 
> Hope this will help you.. have fun, bro


Thanks for ur input....however i am going to change the concept. Water will flow from the "dry" land to "water part"
I will update those thing later....




> You can probably hide the glass with a moss wall in the water section, so it slowly carpets the glass. That way you will only notice the glass from the sides only, which can be easily covered with black Oyama paper or something similar.


going to, supposing to cover those thing with some moss....i am going to update later....thanks for ur input

----------


## eddy planer

Hi jaymes,

Mind share with me, your new plan of changed your built and maybe I can give you some creatively concept if you like. I do really love your creative built and I do hope that you can stay and follow-up with us closely in this forum. Share what you got , learn what you see and together our built will be the envy to many.agree?  :Smile:

----------


## jaymes

I am sorry for my late reply, mr eddy, because for my daughter is sick.

I do some drawing on how the system is going to work


Now water will flow from the "dry" to "Water"
UGF is used to draw out the water inside the soil, so that water will always go through filter and not keep in for too long, which i fear that will damage the roots. I am going to used Styrofoam (to lighten the weight), "alor" stone and "malang" sand for the media in the "dry", to replace soil, with purpose so that the water will be keep as clear as possible.

I am sorry if my used of English is not that good

----------


## cdckjn

I think that the flow of the pump will render the soil area to be totally covered with water until the water reaches the level and it drains off. The UGF may not have the power to push all the water over, so thta land area will always be covered with water.

----------


## jaymes

exactly, the land area will always cover with water.... i am imitating the nature, inside the soil, there is always flow of water....

----------


## eddy planer

Hmmm, that's splendid idea you got! 

I suggest you to soften or reduce the water flow to the dry land either two options you got.
1. Reduce the pump flow rate or shut valve if any along the red indication show (piping)and let its drip through the rain bar. So it will not create flat-out tsunami current and surely cause the water milking ... due to soil erosion.
2. Remove all the ADA soil or whatever soil completely to reduce water from being Teh- Tarik. Place more black lava rocks ( Indonesia got plenty and dirt cheap) you may find almost every plant nursery sold this in many area or roadside). If you must break the lava rocks into a handful of them to fill up the land area. Then pour some lapis sand over the lava rock to create some good bacteria and filtering water. Use your current rocks, position among the lava rocks and lapis sand as your preferred position. Then cover the whole land with nanas and mosses. You may use java ferns to be positional beautiful bog-wood you got.

Hope this will help you...and have fun

I'm camping here to watch your dream built.

----------


## jaymes

i get what u mean mr eddy...thanks for ur input...
I am inspired by the photo below:

----------


## eddy planer

Then place more lava rock higher than the water area. Silicon the rock part by part to create the cliff-like one so the water will able to rise and fall like this picture you got. agree?

----------


## jaymes

i am not going to use larva rock, but rocks that i got from tapanuli there...looks better with all those white line on the rock's surface. I am going to update later..... Silicon the rock part by part is a good idea, thanks. very much appreciate for your input mr. Eddy...

There won't be just one big waterfall, but i am going to use 1/4 inch pipe to flow the water out here and there, in order to reduce the water flow. i already chose 1 plant that i think going to fit in...tomorrow i am going to do my work, when it's done, i will update here....

----------


## limz_777

stack more rocks at the waterfall part , it seems like water is pouring from the top ? also you can add a corkbark backdrop to the land part and sticker up your ios

----------


## jaymes

"add a corkbark backdrop to the land part and sticker up your ios" i am sorry for i dunnot understand this part...  :Very Happy:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Jaymes,

"add a corkbark backdrop to the land part and sticker up your iOS"
What he mean is use cork bark as the background on the land part and let the water fall flow through the cork bark and you may create waterfall to it.

hope this will help you. fatham?(understand in bahasa)

----------


## jaymes

so sorry that i still dunnot know about this corkbark..... :Very Happy: 
Seems like tomorrow the owner cannot make it, i will be postponed till next week ..... I already have the picture, on how it's going to be .... Thanks everybody for the input...  :Very Happy:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi jaymes

That's okay, the corkbark show in this one of my thread 6ft paludarium attached below.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...vivarium/page3

hope this will help you

----------


## jaymes

mr eddy, may i know where u get this misting thing?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi jaymes

Oops, please do not use text or SMS word in this forum...you have been warned once, okay. Hey mod, please forgive him this time, hor. jaymes getting fire-up and he seems forgotten about these rules.

I got this from ebay..got the good source for you. 
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/New-super...item3a6df570b9

Have fun, bro

----------


## jaymes

opps i am so sorry .....thanks mr eddy.....

----------


## jaymes

CelesTrial Land 

New Updated
[spoiler=bw]
















[/spoiler]

----------


## jaymes



----------


## limz_777

nice , the waterfall looks calm now . i like the previous land part , a pity it was taken out

----------


## eddy planer

Hi jaymes

I love it, love it! 
beautiful rocks you got it! Amazing water fall , stream and peaceful. :Well done: 

Can you add more flora on the rocks like nana, mosses and bird-nest ferns, it will go well with that.

----------


## jaymes

Thanks mr limz, i like that land part too, but it's gone, as eaten by fungus....seems like the air flow was not working....I am going to add a fan to make the air flow

Thanks mr eddy, the scape is not done yet, just managed to get the hardscape and water flow.... Just for that hardscape and water flow, used up 4-5 hours to get it done... Fully rocks arrangement ....Besides i used dried spagnum moss to cover some part, that i am going to plant later on. I am going to use aquatic plant, such as anubias yellow heart, microsorium windlelov, mic java and peacock moss .....I really like that mist thing, that's why i called it celestrial land  :Well done: .....

----------


## cdckjn

I like the water the "land" part has a right and left side, the right side is the mist, while the left is the pool. You can stick some black "paper" to cover the piping area at the rear. Will make the tank look nicer. Cheers.

----------


## jaymes

it suppose to be covered by some moss, that falling from the top

----------


## jaymes

update  :Very Happy: 
[spoiler=poto]










[/spoiler]

----------


## ciaossu

wow look so much better now. love the rock arrangement and the plant on it.

----------


## jaymes

Thanks ciaossu .... :Very Happy: 

Update the video

----------


## ralliart12

> ...I got this from ebay..got the good source for you. 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/New-super...item3a6df570b9


Hi Eddy, may I know if there's a smaller version of this type of tool for a 2-foot tank?

----------


## eddy planer

> Hi Eddy, may I know if there's a smaller version of this type of tool for a 2-foot tank?


hi ralliart12,

You just need 2 mist nozzles will do but you need a diaphragm pump to do the work or right direct from the tap.

----------


## jaymes

Mr eddy, hope to meet u in person when i am going to singapore.....

----------


## ralliart12

> hi ralliart12,
> 
> You just need 2 mist nozzles will do but you need a diaphragm pump to do the work or right direct from the tap.


Hi eddy, basically I have _none_ of the _individual_ items involved in this kind of system. May I know where I can get them locally & what is the "professional" names for them, i.e. are they literally call "misting system"? Where may I learn how to deploy them? Is it possible for them to be battery-driven (for usage in an airtight environment, hence no wires leading out)?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi ralliart12

This misting system that includes pump can be very pricey as a brand new 1hp chiller depending on your application. I have sourced locally, Thailand and Indonesia for months and none of them as good as the MistKing products from USA http://www.mistking.com/.. That why I managed to source at ebay for hope anyone willing to sell MistKing but I very happily to purchase them from ebay and for the pump i can easily obtain locally. There is no such misting system operate by battery unless can be directly operated by just turning on/off the tap.

----------


## eddy planer

> Mr eddy, hope to meet u in person when i am going to singapore.....


Hi jaymes,

Dont worry too much, we will meet up soon, I often fly to JKT every month for a biz trip hence if we can we will meet up real subsequently!

----------


## jaymes

ooo ............. :Crying:  i am in MEDAN ...not jakarta ...... ::smt022:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Jaymes,

So sorry, I hardly fly there, guess we have to either meet in Jkt (if you happen to be there) or Singapore. Nevertheless, don't let your passion die on you just because we didn't meet up. :Smile:

----------


## jaymes

haha ...don't worry, another creation is coming ...... :Very Happy:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi jaymes

I'm looking forward to seeing your brand-new upload thread of new creation! Please upload your step by step picture of your build, please, Please, PLEASE. Your build will really do inspire us and me, okay Now I'm started camping here to see your build, jaymes.

BTW, I 'll be in Jakarta this Wednesday and will be driving to Bandung with my family for vacation. Let me know if you're happen to be at Jakarta, okay.

----------


## jaymes

Actually i already have a paludarium aquarium 60x30x60cm...waiting for me ...just that i haven't get the inspiration.....thanks mr eddy ....

I am going to china on April, thus lots of thing need to be prepared .... may be next time. ENJOY sir .... :Well done:

----------


## Blue Whale

How about goto google, follow by searching "Sikulikap waterfall" ?
I can't put up so much photos...ha ha...it will make the page ugly.
Attachment 29314

----------


## jaymes

> How about goto google, follow by searching "Sikulikap waterfall" ?
> I can't put up so much photos...ha ha...it will make the page ugly.
> Attachment 29314


HAHA... i like that waterfall, just that, cannot be made, as the water will be splashed everywhere  :Very Happy:  ...thanks ....
i prefer these :




HEHE ...many many many waterfall

----------


## eddy planer

:Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  beri beri nice beri good!

----------


## jaymes

hardscape material is one big problem for me .... just need to get the right one.....besides, need to think and plan a lot of things... as medan quite hard to gather all the material, so much different from singapore, where everything can be bought.....

----------


## Blue Whale

I got blur blur at popular bookstore, still looking for that something to harden styrofoam, test test a bit bit then see how to play with it.

----------


## felix_fx2

jaymes, there is a singlish phase which fit very well.
"i see you good, you see me good"
since cannot have the best of both worlds, we make do with what we can buy/gather/trade.

btw, the second picture is where? i see tourist...

----------


## jaymes

> I got blur blur at popular bookstore, still looking for that something to harden styrofoam, test test a bit bit then see how to play with it.


I used to use gasoline, to melt styrofoam, and harden it again  :Very Happy:  ....during the process, using rocks, sand to make it more natural look. Then using coloring to cover some part ....  :Very Happy: 




> jaymes, there is a singlish phase which fit very well.
> "i see you good, you see me good"
> since cannot have the best of both worlds, we make do with what we can buy/gather/trade.
> 
> btw, the second picture is where? i see tourist...


Yeah quite hard to get the best of both worlds ...yeah i understand what you mean  :Very Happy:  .....
What "second picture" you mean?

----------


## Blue Whale

What I wanna try now is wood paint, but only got weekend to try since my daily travelling is some 5-7hrs.

----------


## felix_fx2

The 3 pictures you posted. Very powerful scenery.  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

2nd picture he posted liao, now it was the 2nd pict. that also captures me. I gazed at it and goes Hmmmm.......wonder how big a tank must you plan to do this sorta thingy, as in Pond, half pond then break all the way down and form two pools...:P Poison.

----------


## felix_fx2

Have found it, was being lazy to trace.
Waterfalls at Plitvicka Jezera National Park Photo
http://www.widerange.org/photo/plitv...falls-croatia/

Credits Jack Brauer.

----------


## jaymes

The world is so great...keep supporting "GO GREEN" ....doing aquascape and paludarium....creating a little greenery @ HOME ...thanks for all the input

----------


## jaymes

i got some creation some time ago, maybe i just share it here... 
aqr 40x25x30




Tried many hardscape...here and there 
Making of the land part using styrofoam, and colored it with black and bronze color



attach the land part:






Attach filter..RESUN CY-20
moss over the land area :


Finally:

----------


## Blue Whale

The back styrofoam, I would prefer you cut a rectangle about 1cm down from top. (Eddy teach one...hee hee) Then hide the rain bar inside.
Yah, the crab area, I would imagine something like that but if you look back the picture, it has some lines coming out to facilitate the water flow with several overflow route. 

:P hope to finish my experiment soon.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi jaymes

Greetings from Bandung

Wow WOW! Your built is really very very interesting that you using number of long rocks(hard to find) as a background.Your whole built is awesome! Vampire crabs look so happy and healthy!

I love it and you got deserve the Bintang from me.

If you still have the built, you can try to do away the rain-bar by camouflage it behind the Styrofoam background and you still get the water-fall. If you not too sure, go and see the GC learn and session where I had upload pictures in it. Then you will able to figure this out. I know you can do it.

Have fun bro jaymes.!

----------


## jaymes

> The back styrofoam, I would prefer you cut a rectangle about 1cm down from top. (Eddy teach one...hee hee) Then hide the rain bar inside.
> Yah, the crab area, I would imagine something like that but if you look back the picture, it has some lines coming out to facilitate the water flow with several overflow route. 
> 
> :P hope to finish my experiment soon.


YEah thanks ...i really had a hard time just to operate that filter....so i just left it like that ....  :Very Happy:  ... May i know what kind of experiment you are doing?




> Hi jaymes
> 
> Greetings from Bandung
> 
> Wow WOW! Your built is really very very interesting that you using number of long rocks(hard to find) as a background.Your whole built is awesome! Vampire crabs look so happy and healthy!
> 
> I love it and you got deserve the Bintang from me.
> 
> If you still have the built, you can try to do away the rain-bar by camouflage it behind the Styrofoam background and you still get the water-fall. If you not too sure, go and see the GC learn and session where I had upload pictures in it. Then you will able to figure this out. I know you can do it.
> ...


Thanks mr eddy....This creation was my second-tried-out in paluradarium  :Very Happy:  ....Still got lots to learn  :Very Happy: 

This my first tried out....Another sharing 






The first one is a total failure ...in 3 months every-thing's gone......

----------


## Blue Whale

hardening the foam lor. Trying some simple method >< but I no time...tsk tsk...daily work too long travelling time.

Oh ya, the rect. use your finger to dig slowly, can hide the bar good enough.

----------


## ralliart12

> Hi ralliart12
> 
> This misting system that includes pump can be very pricey as a brand new 1hp chiller depending on your application. I have sourced locally, Thailand and Indonesia for months and none of them as good as the MistKing products from USA http://www.mistking.com/.. That why I managed to source at ebay for hope anyone willing to sell MistKing but I very happily to purchase them from ebay and for the pump i can easily obtain locally. There is no such misting system operate by battery unless can be directly operated by just turning on/off the tap.


Hi eddy, thanks for all the information. I did not purchase this type of system in the end as the price is severely above the amount of convenience it can bring to me. But thanks anyway. I also believe that jaymes' mist is created using a cheaper solution & I'm curious to know the difference between his item & the versions from MistKing.




> I used to use gasoline, to melt styrofoam, and harden it again  ....during the process, using rocks, sand to make it more natural look...


Do you mean you embed the natural items into the styrofoam when it is very soft? & those items will "stay" after the foam has cooled & harden?

----------


## jaymes

yeah exactly, when it's melt, becoming like a glue .... just tried it out and you will know  :Very Happy:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi jaymes

Try not to use petrol for your build. Petrol is very highly toxin even you swear that you coated with many layers of cement or foam. It will still leak into water eventually, and you will see a lot of dead faunas plus lifeless mosquito larvaes.

----------

